# Snap hook with driver



## BrizoH71 (Aug 17, 2017)

Over the past few rounds I have developed a snap-hook with the driver and I'm at a loss how to get rid. 

I play with a natural draw, and driving has historically been the strongest part of my game; but the last three weeks I've totally lost it and now I dread having to pull driver from the bag as I don't know what to expect from it.

Can't get booked in to see my pro until late next week, but have ties coming up before and really need to try and get the driver back on track. Mate reckoned I was laying off the club too much starting down and so coming through impact quite a way from the inside as I can't turn my body enough to compensate. Have played about with ball position and grip on the range but still hitting these hooks 9 times out of ten. 

This issue is only with driver, I can hit my irons and higher-loft woods with my natural draw, but as soon as I have driver in hand it is snap hook after snap hook.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2017)

Speaking a little from experience here, what used to happen to me was on a good day Id be hitting a soft draw, the bad one the big hook. If I started shaping it more Id end up aiming a bit further right which led to my swing path coming more from the inside and just accentuating the hook even more. The more I hooked it the further right I aimed and the more I hooked it!!!!

The cure for me was 2 fold, one was to make sure my aim and alignment were pretty straight, certainly no more than right half and when practising Id actually work on trying to aim and swing left a little bit. The other was to make sure I was rotating my body properly and not just flipping at it with the hands

Good luck because there isnt a more destructive shot in the game for me

Edit: make sure your ball position is ok, I tended to find when I was hooking the ball would creep further and further forward in my stance


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Fundamentals first, check your grip isn't creeping over to a overly strong position?


----------



## the_coach (Aug 17, 2017)

is your snap hook ball flight starting direction left of your target line ?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 17, 2017)

the_coach said:



			is your snap hook ball flight starting direction left of your target line ?
		
Click to expand...

Ball flight starts slightly right of my intended target then dives wildly left. 



davemc1 said:



			Fundamentals first, check your grip isn't creeping over to a overly strong position?
		
Click to expand...

First thing I did. My grip is exactly as it is with all my other clubs and I don't snap-hook those, have 2 knuckles showing on both hands. Figure if my grip was the issue I'd be having the problem with other clubs, but only happens with driver.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 17, 2017)

Turn


----------



## the_coach (Aug 17, 2017)

BrizoH71 said:



			Ball flight starts slightly right of my intended target then dives wildly left.
		
Click to expand...

in the downswing from transition the club is too far inside too far behind your body as you know your swinging out to rightfield by some ways instinctively you stop the hips clearing stop the upper body rotating
arms hands keep going body doesn't and boom snap hook city !

watch in transition that you have gotten ways too much of a lateral hip slide goin on (at set-up watch you not aimed even a ways further to the rightfield)

with a slide/big slide upper body then has to lean back some so the club is then a ways behind you so as mentioned you stop rotating

need to feel the swing is more centered meaning the lower body isn't getting ways forwards so you leaning upper back ways from target

take a look at this vid from around 1:10 in - hopefully that will start to put you back on track


[video=youtube;6kAh9_U3iUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kAh9_U3iUE[/video]


----------

